# What to do with wether when getting doe bred. UPDATE.. New Animals!!!



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a 9 month old lamancha/ saanen pair. Its now time to breed my mancha but I have no idea what to do with my saanen wether. I have no other goats here to keep him company. I want to drop her off at the breeder saturday and leave her there for a week.. I dont know anyone with goats around here. Anybody have any suggestions?

Also do the teats elongate when they hit breeding age? My girl was born lactating, and dried up when I weaned her. Just recently I noticed her teats are getting longer and bigger..


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 29, 2012)

You can always get another goat...


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Nov 29, 2012)

(hand raised) I second that motion!......  

Sorry not too helpful....unless you want us to tell you to get more goats?!?!?


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Nov 29, 2012)

The 3rd and 4th wheels never work out.   I just sold a pair of goats.. Finally, after I got their respitory funk treated(bought them with pneumonia, apparently.. That sucked! They didn't really trust me to begin with, then after the antibiotic course they *hated* me!) I'm supoposed to go look at another lamancha doe this weekend, but I doubt I'm gonna get her. Money just isn't flowing right now and I already made a deal to buy hatching eggs (at $4/egg!)


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 29, 2012)

If it is only for a week, your little guy might just have to be alone...it's not that long.  If you give him some extra time and treats, he'll survive.  Another goat would be great, but if that isn't in the plan...this really is just short term.  I'm hoping a week will be long enough for your doe to get bred.

Wishing you beautiful babies


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Nov 29, 2012)

I've left mine alone for a couple days 
I have him lots of extra love and attention. While he wasn't too happy, he did survive.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 29, 2012)

Oddly enough, when I started adding does, the extra goats did okay.  It helps to add them in pairs, and it helps to have people-friendly goats.  Just saying...

Your wether will be okay with extra visits.  It's only a week.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Nov 29, 2012)

He's gonna hate being alone!   I've decided I'm going to try and host a buck here for 3-4 weeks. Trade some chickens(pullets) as the buck fee if I can work it out. 

aaaannnd I'm thinking I'm gonna get the extra doe.  If I have the buck here I might as well get her and have her bred too! They're this years bottle babies and I can pick and choose which one I want to buy.


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 29, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> He's gonna hate being alone!   I've decided I'm going to try and host a buck here for 3-4 weeks. Trade some chickens(pullets) as the buck fee if I can work it out.
> 
> aaaannnd I'm thinking I'm gonna get the extra doe.  If I have the buck here I might as well get her and have her bred too! They're this years bottle babies and I can pick and choose which one I want to buy.


 Wait...did I hear you right? You are getting visiting buck AND another doe??


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh I knew it!!!!!  You have G.A.S.....and it was bound to happen sooner or later


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Nov 30, 2012)

I just recently told Dbf I would be "a chicken crazy that has goats". Haha Juussst kidding!! I read some where on here someone had 20-something does due to kid. I have 1, not even bred yet. SO I want chances for more then one baby! I told dbf I'm going to look at goats saturday. His response: "So you're getting a new goat saturday is what your saying?!" Am I that predictable??!  I'll post pics when she's here! Except its been dumping rain by the buckets! Forcast said 12-18 inches of rain wednesday through sunday with 3-4 expected to hit tonight.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Nov 30, 2012)

Here's a couple recent pics of my two! Cause whats a thread without pictures?!! 

My Lamancha, Squirt.  If someone can just duplicate her and give her to me that'd be great! Actually I dont think I cant handly 2 of her. haha She's the biggest turd, but I love her! 






And the only one of "Jack" (we call him Knuckle Head actually) that I have uploaded on my computer. He's gonna be a BIG boy I think. I'm sure he's over well over 100 lbs and he's only 9 months old. Didn't know what I was getting myself into there, but him and squirt have been together since he was 3 weeks and she was 6 days old and they're very much bonded! I got him at a day old from a local goat dairy. Dont those thorns look awesome to bite in to?!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 30, 2012)

Good idea!  You really do need some more goats.


----------



## bigmike (Nov 30, 2012)

I love your Lamancha  .She looks just like mine..Can I have her ..Just kidding.How old is she..mine is 9 months old and I haven't seen any signs of heat yeat.My Nigerian doe is at breeding camp right now.I am hoping she gets bred this weekend  ......


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Nov 30, 2012)

bigmike said:
			
		

> I love your Lamancha  .She looks just like mine..Can I have her ..Just kidding.How old is she..mine is 9 months old and I haven't seen any signs of heat yeat.My Nigerian doe is at breeding camp right now.I am hoping she gets bred this weekend  ......


She's 9 months old too! She was having really quiet heats and ALWAYS waves her tail around, haha the landlady's friends kid said she wags her tail!  Then 2 weeks ago BAM, had mucosy discharge,  her tail was sticking straight up and it would stiffly go back and forth (hah, dont really know how to describe it!), and she wouldn't. leave. me. alone! She's such a quiet goat too.  Good luck with getting the nigerian bred!




I'm sooo excited to go look at goats tomorrow. The lady said she had a bunch of lamancha's and lamancha crosses (and alpines too) and she's moving so they gotta go. Said these were her keepers out of a bunch of bottle baby doelings she got from a dairy this year. Oh, I'm looking to add in another 9 month old, same age as my pair. She had some older proven does for extra cost. I'm going for the friendliest. Color doesn't matter, I just need something healthy and friendly!


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 30, 2012)

Be careful... With so many goats to pick from, sometimes it is hard to narrow down to even just two or three....   Good Luck.


----------



## bigmike (Nov 30, 2012)

I am hoping that cupcake (my lamancha) comes into heat about the time I go to pick up my Niggie..I plan to breed her to a Nigerian as I want a Minimancha..


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 1, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Be careful... With so many goats to pick from, sometimes it is hard to narrow down to even just two or three....   Good Luck.


Lol!! Soo want to know how predictable I actually am??! I brought home TWO babies! 

(AND a CAT..  Meow.. His names Moose and he's a little lush!)


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 1, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> Catahoula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We need pictures!!!!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 1, 2012)

:bun  :bun 

Here's one while the rest upload. "Buttermilk" is the white one, She's sooo sweet!! and the other one might be "Buiscuts" now!  lol! (It was Lilly..) I needed to get 2 because they were so small.. They needed a buddy because Squirt's about twice their size!! and 45 mins in a big scary wooden box in the bed of the truck was too scary for buttermilk to come alone!!   

Soo happy with my choice, I think they're gonna fit in perfect. 

Buttermilk is 50% lamancha, 25% saanen, 25% alpine I beleive she said and Buiscuts is lamancha/alpine I think..


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Dec 1, 2012)

Can't Forget "Moose". I might be in trouble for bringing the cat home.. haha You cant tell from the pic but he's actually pretty underweight. Very boney and only a year or two. He could probably put on about 3 or 4 lbs and still be at a good weight.


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 1, 2012)

I am proud of you...just two more goats...and even a cat. Hope you are not in too much trouble! Someone once told me it is better to ask for forgiveness than permission....


----------



## Ironmonkey (Dec 5, 2012)

Might need to get ahold of you in the spring and get some chickens if you have any to sell.  My place has an old chicken coop...no chickens.  And that's just a crime.


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 5, 2012)

Sweetness!




			
				CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> :bun  :bun
> 
> Here's one while the rest upload. "Buttermilk" is the white one, She's sooo sweet!! and the other one might be "Buiscuts" now!  lol! (It was Lilly..) I needed to get 2 because they were so small.. They needed a buddy because Squirt's about twice their size!! and 45 mins in a big scary wooden box in the bed of the truck was too scary for buttermilk to come alone!!
> 
> ...


----------

